# Cycletruck question



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 17, 2018)

Picked this up yesterday and I’m trying to get an idea of the year. Working all weekend so I can’t get a serial # til Monday, but I’m impatient. Can’t be that old, has forward facing dropouts. It’s far from correct. I really never looked twice at Cycletrucks, but after staring at it for about 30 minutes, I pulled the trigger. Also, never find anything even remotely cool locally. Been doing a little research and it’s seems the top and bottom bars are closer together than the others I’m seeing, also the gap between the headtube and the diagonal bar seems smaller. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 17, 2018)

I believe it’s pre ‘53. I know that’s not much


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2018)

For a while the CT was offered in a 18" frame and a 20". It seems the diagonal bar was deleted for sure in 1955 so your year range may be from 1946 to 54.

Damn nice Cycle Truck!


----------



## REC (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks nice - PM sent due to issues noticed. Serial number will be necessary
REC

EDIT: Stuff was posted here while I was PM'ing...
This is (or was) an 18" frame - the 20" went away at the beginning of the war.
I am not sure exactly what or where/why this frame was modified, but there are several interesting points. The diagonal brace disappeared at the beginning of '52, but the downtube remained straight until the beginning of '54.... Take a look at the frame.

REC


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2018)

REC said:


> Looks nice - PM sent due to issues noticed. Serial number will be necessary
> REC
> 
> EDIT: Stuff was posted here while I was PM'ing...
> ...




Rec, the 1946-1948 catalog specs say the Cycle Truck was available in an 18 and 20 inch frame. Is that false?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 17, 2018)

I’m thinking it was modified/repaired at some point. I couldn’t find an exact matching frame on the web.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Feb 17, 2018)

Get`em Rusty !!! Looks like someone has spent some time and money on this bike already. From the photos looks very nice and complete.
Could maybe add a more original type seat- You`re enjoy this bike if you`ve never rode one- it`s different and takes some getting use to.
Could result in you getting a new part time job - delivering groceries... Good Luck and God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 17, 2018)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Get`em Rusty !!! Looks like someone has spent some time and money on this bike already. From the photos looks very nice and complete.
> Could maybe add a more original type seat- You`re enjoy this bike if you`ve never rode one- it`s different and takes some getting use to.
> Could result in you getting a new part time job - delivering groceries... Good Luck and God Bless,---Cowboy



Haven’t rode it yet, but might be able to make a few extra bucks and lose a few pounds while I’m at it, lol.


----------



## REC (Feb 17, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I’m thinking it was modified/repaired at some point. I couldn’t find an exact matching frame on the web.




I forgot to mention that I'm partial to white ones! 
This is the '46 I was able to re-do, unfortunately without all the striping due to the stripe guy passing away before I finished the bike:




I most likely will be building a CT2 in the same color in a while. I REALLY like 'em white.

REC


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 17, 2018)

REC said:


> I forgot to mention that I'm partial to white ones!
> This is the '46 I was able to re-do, unfortunately without all the striping due to the stripe guy passing away before I finished the bike:
> View attachment 756222
> 
> ...



Looks awesome, I’m liking the white also.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 18, 2018)

It will take many trips hauling groceries to pay for it but that big basket would hold a lot of cash if you robbed a bank.


----------



## REC (Feb 18, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> It will take many trips hauling groceries to pay for it but that big basket would hold a lot of cash if you robbed a bank.




Now there's a thought! Hmmmmm...

REC


----------



## bicycle ed (May 3, 2018)

my 53 does not have the diagonal bar in sign area.


----------



## bicycle ed (May 29, 2018)

looking closer at that frame, it is interesting that lower frame tube is curved and it has diagonal brace in sign area, my 53 does not have diagonal brace or curved lover tube.


----------



## redline1968 (May 29, 2018)

There will be a “ct” stamp on the inside of the crank arm. If it is stamped the number on the crank will be the date for this bike..ie as61 is 1961


----------



## REC (May 29, 2018)

Out of all of these I've had there was only one with CT stamped on a crank arm. That doesn't always hold true based on what has come through here. 
REC


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2018)

bicycle ed said:


> looking closer at that frame, it is interesting that lower frame tube is curved and it has diagonal brace in sign area, my 53 does not have diagonal brace or curved lover tube.View attachment 815991 View attachment 815992 View attachment 815992




May not be a 1953. Serial #'s in 53 have been known to be used in a couple other years,* like 1952*.  What's your SN and where is it located?


----------



## redline1968 (May 29, 2018)

I just got done cleaning mine.. found it on the arm thought it was common for them... interesting 


REC said:


> Out of all of these I've had there was only one with CT stamped on a crank arm. That doesn't always hold true based on what has come through here.
> REC


----------



## bicycle ed (May 31, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> May not be a 1953. Serial #'s in 53 have been known to be used in a couple other years,* like 1952*.  What's your SN and where is it located?



A84073 on rear dropout =9/10 to9/18 1953 also has Julian date oval Schwinn head badge of 2793 that would be early October 1953, I know head badge is easy to swap but it's kind of cool to match.


----------



## REC (Jun 1, 2018)

bicycle ed said:


> A84073 on rear dropout =9/10 to9/18 1953 also has Julian date oval Schwinn head badge of 2793 that would be early October 1953, I know head badge is easy to swap but it's kind of cool to match.




Please post a shot of the badge. There were no stamped Julian date codes at that point in time, but it would be interesting to see what you have. Stamped badges started in the '70s/'80s period.

Never mind, I just looked back at your photos, and that is a later badge. The badge you show in the photos was not used on Cycle-Trucks until at least 1960. They continued with that small oval badge through the end of production - last cataloged in 1967, though they could be ordered for a bit longer.

Your bike should have a badge similar to the photo here:




REC


----------



## REC (Jun 1, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Rec, the 1946-1948 catalog specs say the Cycle Truck was available in an 18 and 20 inch frame. Is that false?




I must have not seen this as I did not respond. Sorry. I'm going to say false is correct.
With all due respect, there are a lot of things in the artwork in the catalogs that were carried from year to year - some interesting, others just strange. The fact that I have not ever seen a postwar 20" frame model would lead me into believing that they were not produced after the war. If someone has one and shows me otherwise, I'll be good with it. I would think though that with as many reference photos and articles as I have on the computer and in print, I would have something showing one if they truly did make them. Catalogs were cool to look through though!

REC


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 2, 2018)

thanks for th


REC said:


> Please post a shot of the badge. There were no stamped Julian date codes at that point in time, but it would be interesting to see what you have. Stamped badges started in the '70s/'80s period.
> 
> Never mind, I just looked back at your photos, and that is a later badge. The badge you show in the photos was not used on Cycle-Trucks until at least 1960. They continued with that small oval badge through the end of production - last cataloged in 1967, though they could be ordered for a bit longer.
> 
> ...



thanks for the great info, I couldn't find correct badge info anywhere. that oval badge has 2793 stamped on it so I was guessing Oct 1953, not knowing any better, I just got this NOS repo badge from Nostalgic Reflections. so now I feel better about using it on my bike


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is pic of new and old head badges also cool seiss horn/light unit I recently found on ebay.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 2, 2018)

I seem to be having problems posting images correctly.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 2, 2018)

here is pic of oval badge and that seiss unit...


----------



## REC (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice illumination / noise making unit! Certainly fits the bike well.
REC


----------



## Ricollector (Sep 18, 2018)

REC said:


> Nice illumination / noise making unit! Certainly fits the bike well.
> REC



I just purchased a schwinn cycle truck. I believe it is a 1939 CT. Serial number B29239. I am going to restore and need parts. Crank, rear wheel, chain guard, goose neck, kick stand, and grips.


----------



## stezell (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricollector said:


> I just purchased a schwinn cycle truck. I believe it is a 1939 CT. Serial number B29239. I am going to restore and need parts. Crank, rear wheel, chain guard, goose neck, kick stand, and grips.
> 
> View attachment 870962



Do you need a basket as well? I see it takes the large basket. Cool bike man with a lot of potential. 
Sean


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 18, 2018)

ida bought that thing in 30 seconds....super find


----------



## Ricollector (Sep 19, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> ida bought that thing in 30 seconds....super find



Yes, I very happy to find this bike. I am looking forward to restoring it. I just need to find somebody that is selling parts.


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 19, 2018)

So many parts needed to restore to original condition. Hunker down and be patient. Prewar CT part hunting can be awfully long winded. :] 
Look forward to seeing it in the future.


----------



## Ricollector (Sep 19, 2018)

OhioJones said:


> So many parts needed to restore to original condition. Hunker down and be patient. Prewar CT part hunting can be awfully long winded. :]
> Look forward to seeing it in the future.



Searching for parts is going to be the fun part. I am not sure if it is possible to actually find everything original CT or do I just find prewar era schwinn parts? I want to restore the bike correctly.


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricollector said:


> Searching for parts is going to be the fun part. I am not sure if it is possible to actually find everything original CT or do I just find prewar era schwinn parts? I want to restore the bike correctly.



Most of the stuff is unique to the CT. Dropstand nuts aren't used on any other bike that I can even think of. On the other side of the spectrum, featherguard was obviously used on more than just the CT. It really all depends on the parts needed. You have a great start with what you've purchased. Rear fender night be a turd to locate. Schwinn script glass lens rear reflector not to bad to get all depending on condition you want. Basket will be a headache and a half. The mounting brackets not much trouble. The sign you can purchase aftermarket on fleabay. 
I'm babbling. I will go through and see if I have any extras I can send ya.


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 19, 2018)

REC may also be able to help you with any questions that you may have. He is like an encyclopedia when it comes to the cycletrucks.


----------



## REC (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice start on a '39. Looks like it's gonna be a parts hound.... or you'll need one!
The stuff that isn't there isn't cheap, but can be had. Keep an eye on the classifieds here, eBay, and there are other groups with classifieds too.
Keep us posted on your progress, and enjoy the ride!
This is one of the ones that lives here - in a box. It's been in the box for the duration of it's residence due to a LOT of "Buttinski" projects. It was the second one I got and the total now makes me wonder if I am in my right mind....
'39 Box resident:







REC


----------



## Ricollector (Sep 19, 2018)

OhioJones said:


> Most of the stuff is unique to the CT. Dropstand nuts aren't used on any other bike that I can even think of. On the other side of the spectrum, featherguard was obviously used on more than just the CT. It really all depends on the parts needed. You have a great start with what you've purchased. Rear fender night be a turd to locate. Schwinn script glass lens rear reflector not to bad to get all depending on condition you want. Basket will be a headache and a half. The mounting brackets not much trouble. The sign you can purchase aftermarket on fleabay.
> I'm babbling. I will go through and see if I have any extras I can send ya.



Thank you for the information. I would really appreciate any extra parts I can purchase.


----------



## stezell (Sep 20, 2018)

Ricollector said:


> I just purchased a schwinn cycle truck. I believe it is a 1939 CT. Serial number B29239. I am going to restore and need parts. Crank, rear wheel, chain guard, goose neck, kick stand, and grips.
> 
> View attachment 870962



Rico the best place to post this is under the Wanted section. It's actually taking over Rusty`s post.

Thank you,
Sean


----------

